# battery relocation kit?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Does anyone know if there is a conversion kit so i can mount my battery in my trunk on my 1998 200SX se. Im looking for more engine bay room....


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes there is. I got mine for ~$40 from summit racing. It's not too hard an install, running the power wire back to the trunk is the hardest part.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo.....you can get a moroso battery relocation kit at summitracing.com it has everything you need........blue battery box....vent tube, battery cable batteryhold down and all hardware. If you wanna do this swap this is the one to get. Peace!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The moroso kit is twice the price of the regular summit racing one, and it still comes with more than all you need.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Just go to pepboys there all pretty much the same thing..


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

What do you think, would 4 guage wire be enough, or do you think you have to go with 1 guage?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

exactly where in the trunk can the battery be located?? or is it just anywhere the cables reach??


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I want to get this kit as to move some weight to the back and have less clutter in my engine bay. What happens to the fuse box though??


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I was thinking that the fuse bax and all that stays in the same spot. You would just bring the wire up to the point where the old battery connected, remove the ring for the positive teminal and hook the main wire plus the starter wire up to the wire you bring from the back.

That was the plan unless someone has already done this and has a better way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

I know this was an old thread nut I don't recomend moving the fuse box...


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

*easy as pie*

I did this in my civic, but I got an Optima Dry Cell Red Top, so I didnt have to worry aobut corriosion, spilling or acids, etc. I put it near the right hand well and built an enclosure around it. My pwer cables are 0/1 AWG. Ground is in the bottom of my spare tire well, and the power goes to the front and connects to a distrobox then to the fuse box.....


----------

